# What to do with leftover HGVC points?



## just_jenny01 (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi Everyone, 

I will have approximately 2,900 HGVC points remaining at the end of the year and not sure what the best option is for putting them to good use in 2017? I was using the new HGV app last night and it gives the following options for leftover points. Am hoping someone might be able to give some clarification around these options and what the best path might be?

1: Deposit them for 2017 so that they're added to next year's HGVC points

2: Save points (not sure what this is or what the benefits would be ?)

3: RCI deposit. This one interests me as we'd like to venture to destinations not currently covered with a HGVC property, but am slightly intimidated by the whole RCI process. Understand that HGVC points go a long way in the RCI system though ?

4: Convert to HHonors points. Not so interested in this option.

Am I missing additional options? Pointers on best options? 

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## rfc0001 (Aug 18, 2016)

Point Stretching Options:

*Deposit *- Before Dec 31 of this year, you can deposit _next years_ points into the following year for use for anything (HGVC, RCI, Hilton hotel reservations, partner perks)
*HHonors Point Conversion *- Before Dec 31 of this year, you can deposit _next years_ points into HHonors (at 25 to 1 exchange)
*Rescue (Save)* - Before Dec 31 of this year, you can rescue this years points (not previously deposited or rescued) into next year for use in HGVC and RCI resorts only (not hotels, partner perks, etc.)
*RCI Deposit *- Before Dec 31 of this year, you can deposit points to RCI for use for an additional 2 years

See the chart below outlining the differences between the resulting points:





The main difference is Rescued (Saved) points can only be used for HGVC reservations, whereas Deposited points can also be used for Hilton hotel reservations or Partner Perks.  Note, hotel reservations with current or Deposited points are at 23 to 1 conversion, whereas point converted to HHonors (the year before) are at 25 to 1.

Unless you know for certain you are going to use all of you points next year, you are best off Depositing next years points into the following year.  This gives you the most flexibility as it gives you two years to use those points for HGVC, Hilton, Partner Perks or RCI reservations, and you can still deposit them in RCI at the end of two years.

For current year points, your only options are use them in the current year (for HGVC, Hilton, RCI, or partner perk reservations), or rescue them (for use in HGVC in the next year), or deposit them in RCI (for use for two more years).  Between these options, I would Rescue (Save) them, as that gives you the flexibility to use them for RCI or HGVC next year, then you can still deposit them into RCI next year for an additional 2 years.


----------



## buzglyd (Aug 18, 2016)

I'll summarize RFC's post.

Save (Rescue) them.

HGVC will automatically use those points first when you make reservations.


----------



## rfc0001 (Aug 18, 2016)

buzglyd said:


> I'll summarize RFC's post.
> 
> Save (Rescue) them.
> 
> HGVC will automatically use those points first when you make reservations.


For current year points, I agree, but for future year points I would go ahead and deposit them (this year).  Deposited points can still be borrowed to use for HGVC, Hilton, RCI, and Partner Perks, so there is no downside to Depositing them in advance over Rescuing them next year.  I Deposit my points every year unless I know for certain I am going to use them.


----------



## Jason245 (Aug 18, 2016)

rfc0001 said:


> For current year points, I agree, but for future year points I would go ahead and deposit them (this year).  Deposited points can still be borrowed to use for HGVC, Hilton, RCI, and Partner Perks, so there is no downside to Depositing them in advance over Rescuing them next year.  I Deposit my points every year unless I know for certain I am going to use them.


Doesn't that cost? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## rfc0001 (Aug 18, 2016)

So does rescuing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason245 (Aug 18, 2016)

This is probably why I am always borrowing. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Shmiddy (Aug 18, 2016)

1: Deposit them for 2017 so that they're added to next year's HGVC points

2: Save points (not sure what this is or what the benefits would be ?)
1 and 2 are the same - suggest rescuing, that's what I do.

3: RCI deposit. This one interests me as we'd like to venture to destinations not currently covered with a HGVC property, but am slightly intimidated by the whole RCI process. Understand that HGVC points go a long way in the RCI system though ? Think they will last longer but you dilute your buying power unless you plan to use RCI more than HGVC properties

4: Convert to HHonors points. Not so interested in this option. 
Can only convert next year points, not current year, so this is not an option


----------



## buzglyd (Aug 18, 2016)

Shmiddy said:


> 1: Deposit them for 2017 so that they're added to next year's HGVC points
> 
> 2: Save points (not sure what this is or what the benefits would be ?)
> 1 and 2 are the same - suggest rescuing, that's what I do.
> ...



1 and 2 are not the same.

You can't deposit current year points. You can only rescue. 

You can deposit 2017 into 2018 before the end of the year.

2016 points must be rescued/saved into 2017.


----------



## Jason245 (Aug 18, 2016)

buzglyd said:


> 1 and 2 are not the same.
> 
> You can't deposit current year points. You can only rescue.
> 
> ...



Just remember that it costs like ~$100 to do any of those things, and then reservations cost $$$ so by the time all is said and done you will have spent at least $150-$300+ dollars to do this.


----------



## Shmiddy (Aug 18, 2016)

buzglyd said:


> 1 and 2 are not the same.
> 
> You can't deposit current year points. You can only rescue.
> 
> ...



Right - what I meant was he can either push them into 2017 by saving/rescuing or converting to RCI, converting to HHonors points is not an option.


----------



## buzglyd (Aug 18, 2016)

Jason245 said:


> Just remember that it costs like ~$100 to do any of those things, and then reservations cost $$$ so by the time all is said and done you will have spent at least $150-$300+ dollars to do this.



I don't think it's $100 but perhaps $70?

I'll have to look at the fee schedule. 

I always "live in Hilton's pocket" as Dave would say.

I've already used some 2017 points. 2016 was used long ago.


----------



## Shmiddy (Aug 18, 2016)

$84 to save points doing it online


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Aug 18, 2016)

Shmiddy said:


> $84 to save points doing it online



Or only $76 to deposit them upfront.  If it don't have set plans for the year, i usually deposit them into the following year and borrow them back.

As Jason mentioned it costs money to rescue or deposit, so it best to make plans and just use them as they become available.  

If you don't want to have to think about things, you can enroll in Point Protection and for $106 per year HGVC will automatically save your points...  

We like to travel, and i am usually usually running out, not dealing with a surplus...


----------



## dsmrp (Aug 18, 2016)

Can I deposit 2017 points into 2018, if I've already borrowed a bit from 2017? 

Thanks!


----------



## buzglyd (Aug 18, 2016)

dsmrp said:


> Can I deposit 2017 points into 2018, if I've already borrowed a bit from 2017?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes. You have until the end of the year to do it.


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 18, 2016)

Wait until October to rescue, last year HGVC offered reduced fees in October to reduce load on the system and operators in Dec when everyone scrambles at the last minute.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------

